# convict x jack dempsey ??



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

would they breed and if they can anyone got pics of what it looks like i am thinking of mixing them in a tank and just wated to know


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

they probly could breed, i dont know if they would tho


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yes they can. but the chance of it happening isnt very high.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres a pic of Rudy for cichlidmadness's Con X JD


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That's a cool looking fish,

what are the chances w/a firemouth X ?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

the only 2 firemouth crosses that i have ever seen or heard of is a firemouth x blood parrot and a firemouth x convict


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

my friends has a firemouth tex it had FM shape but tex color


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

that convictXdempsey looks awesome... wonder what it would look like had it been crossed with a pink con.


----------

